# oh my god... Blizzak :(



## Vaks

Unfortunately Blizzak died April 19

 

I am very sad. I have lost my big boy, my friend, my partner, my great companion. It' very difficult for me.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

So sorry. I know exactly what you are going through


----------



## Momto2GSDs

I'm SO very sorry!

He was a gorgeous boy!

Run free...Black Beauty!

Moms


----------



## Castlemaid

NOOOOOOOOO!!!! I am so sorry!


----------



## GatorDog

Oh no! What happened? I am so incredibly sorry. I always loved seeing pictures of him.


----------



## LaRen616

Oh no! I am so very, very, very sorry to hear about the loss of your gorgeous boy! I cannot even imagine, my thoughts are with you. :crying:


----------



## holland

I am so sorry-beautiful pic of you both together and the heeling shot


----------



## Besketball

I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Nigel

Very sorry for the loss of your boy.


----------



## kelbonc

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. My heart goes out to you. RIP Blizzak.


----------



## RZZNSTR

My sincere sympathy in the loss of Blizzak! I was truly a fan!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry. Reading your posts about you and your dogs especially Blizzak showed such love on both your parts. It is so hard to lose these guys I understand. My thoughts are with you. I believe he is waiting for you on the other side of the bridge. Blizzak you are gone to soon handsome boy.


----------



## misfits

OH NO!!! So sorry for your loss. Your pictures were always some of my very favorites on here. He was such a gorgeous dog......


----------



## dogma13

So sorry for the loss of your boy.RIP Blizzak.


----------



## selzer

Oh man! How old was he? I think I remember when you named him. He was beautiful, and the picture of him in your lap, smiling and happy -- he had a good life. 

I am very sorry.


----------



## Vaks

Blizzak injured his back 

Impossible to treat, he stopped walking Tuesday, April 19

He was in the living room, motionless and suffering.

He was shaking and wanted to bite me. We alleviate suffering because he could not heal

(Sorry for my bad english  )

thank's all for your good words. He was 5 years old


----------



## GypsyGhost

Oh my goodness. I am so incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## GatorDog

That is absolutely heartbreaking, but I'm sure you did the right thing to end his suffering. Hugs.


----------



## sebrench

Oh no. I am so sorry for your loss. He was far too young. You can see in his face how much he adored you. I love the shot where he is crouching down in the forest, and the one where he is heeling.


----------



## Springbrz

So sorry for your loss. 5 is too young. You gave him the gift of love and ended his pain. Run free at the bridge Blizzak.


----------



## HappyGoLucky

Heartbreak doesn't even begin to cover it! RIP Blizzak. Too soon... way too soon!
I hope he is in a wonderful dog heaven, runs around in sunshine and chasing butterflies. 

Stay strong!


----------



## selzer

Vaks said:


> Blizzak injured his back
> 
> Impossible to treat, he stopped walking Tuesday, April 19
> 
> He was in the living room, motionless and suffering.
> 
> He was shaking and wanted to bite me. We alleviate suffering because he could not heal
> 
> (Sorry for my bad english  )
> 
> thank's all for your good words. He was 5 years old


I'm sorry. My Dubya was 5 years old when he hurt his back and lost both his back legs. I couldn't let him suffer either. It's a horrible thing, but he had a good life, it all just ended too soon.


----------



## onyx'girl

Helene, I am so so very sorry for you and your husband. What a tragic loss. Rest in Peace, Handsome Blizzak


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Oh, Helene, my heart is breaking for you... I know your sorrow so well, words are so inadequate... Your beautiful photography speaks eloquently of your love for him... Is there a chance that maybe your Baby Gibbs can come back home? It would help you so much not to have such an empty place in your home and your heart.

Susan


----------



## Vaks

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Oh, Helene, my heart is breaking for you... I know your sorrow so well, words are so inadequate... Your beautiful photography speaks eloquently of your love for him... Is there a chance that maybe your Baby Gibbs can come back home? It would help you so much not to have such an empty place in your home and your heart.
> 
> Susan


:frown2: 

Baby Gibbs Gibbs is cherished with its new owner, we can not take away


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Vaks said:


> :frown2:
> 
> Baby Gibbs Gibbs is cherished with its new owner, we can not take away


I was afraid of that...but it doesn't surprise me. Helene, how did he injure his back (if it's not too painful for you to tell us). :crying:

Susan


----------



## wolfstraum

Oh no!!!!!!!!! How heartbreaking...........I am so so so sorry.....they are never with us long enough, but to lose a young dog is somehow tragic.....

  

I will always remember talking to you about how you named him.....and getting such a kick out of it! Run free Blizzak


So very very sory :rip: Blizzak


----------



## Loneforce

Oh wow  I am sorry to hear this...... Rest In Peace Blizzak I was not expecting to see this post for many years from now. Again I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Vaks

Blizzak has fallen on a big tree, his back hit the trunk.

2 vertebrae were broken (cracked), but the dog did not show any pain immediately. 1 month later he started feeling pain (slight limp)

in February, the vet gave drugs against inflammation. After medication the dog limp again, trouble getting up, etc. 

At the end of March, he had X-rays and we saw the vertebrae broken.

The vet was sad. He said his back was really bad and we could not do anything to relieve the dog.

And 3 weeks after, the dog could not move.... He was motionless in the living room, head down, and he was shaking  

When I approached, I wanted to touch him and the dob bite me (a little bite, not strong) but ... poor dog ...


----------



## Vaks

Excuse me for this text, written in imperfect language


----------



## G-burg

Loosing them is never easy.. May he forever run free up above. 

Hugs~


----------



## wolfstraum

so very sad to have him injured that way.....  

Perhaps considering the circumstances, the new owner would let you buy back Baby Gibbs, and just use him for breeding....then he could live in the house again instead of in a kennel....he could always use him for breeding


Lee


----------



## Chip18

Oh man I'm so sorry!! That face looks very similar to my guy. RIP Blizzak run free big guy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

So sorry for your loss! I feel your pain. My girl's brother had his back broken in a training accident at 1 year of age and had to say good bye. RIP Blizzak, run free and hurt no more.


----------



## newlie

So very sorry for your loss. I love the picture when you are holding Blizzak in your lap, he looks like a big beautiful fuzzy bear! I think it would make a wonderful picture to hang on your wall, it truly shows the love between you so well. Try to cherish your memories until the day you see your boy again.


----------



## ksotto333

My heart goes out to you, what a beautiful boy he was.


----------



## middleofnowhere

How sad. How hard.


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## mycobraracr

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine. I always loved your pictures.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Vaks said:


> Excuse me for this text, written in imperfect language


Your language is fine, Helene. The message heartbreaking, though. He was so brave and strong to go on for that long with his back injured as it was. So stoic. The fact that he bit you, whom he loved so much, tells us it was then too painful for him. You did the right thing, he couldn't have gone on any longer. So young, I have lost two of my heart dogs at a young age, and it is so very, very difficult. :crying:

Susan


----------



## Mudypoz

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. How heartbreaking :crying:


----------



## Shade

I am so very sorry for your loss, he was a special dog that's for sure  It is obvious he had a wonderful happy life, RIP Blizzak


----------



## Jenny720

So sorry to hear the loss of your boy. One day at a time. Why they are with us for such a short period time on this earth I will never know. You will always have the gift that he left behind - beautiful memories.


----------



## bob_barker

So sorry for your loss. It never gets easier ❤?


----------



## sourdough44

Sorry to hear about Blizzack. We lost a dog a while back that was just getting to her prime. She had a medical condition and died after 24 hours at the Vet. It was very disturbing since we expected her to be around for many years.

Our current Shepherd will be 1 year old in two more days, she's doing great. OBTW, 'Blizzacks' are my favorite winter tires.


----------



## Vaks

sourdough44 said:


> OBTW, 'Blizzacks' are my favorite winter tires.


My husband works at Bridgestone since 37 years


----------



## Arlene/Archer

So very sorry for your loss, Vaks, he was a beautiful dog and I'm sure you miss him terribly.


----------

